# Some recent pics of my home



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to my beautiful front yard. And it has been cleared once already!!:w00t:









Stan's "man cave" took a beating....and a lot of my dog stuff!!!









This what his "man cave" looks like now









Hey, our sliding doors now have a built in acquarium









We had the sofa up on top of the coffee table...but it got wet anyway :huh:









Well....we got new fireplace logs....that's one good thing...








Yesterday afternoon we had the thrill of finding one of the pavers in our front steps fell out. boooooooo.....

The new hot water heater isn't working already, it may be an electrical problem. 

I met with a flood insurance adjuster over at my mom's house this morning and with the plain house insurance adjuster here at my house. 

We're living upstairs and are fine. Please don't respond to this thread with negative posts about us living here. It's just not necessary, I already have enough stress going on at the moment. Sorry if I'm not on line as much as I'd like to be....so much to do...


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

No negativity here, you know what's best for your family. Just know that we're thinking of you!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pat, you have accomplished so much!! I know it has not been easy but you always seem to make it look that way! I hope the adjusters get in quickly and you can get someone to start rebuilding so that it will be cosy and lovely like it was!!! Hurricanes are not suppose to hit so far north but our climate has changed and it did....I am so glad there is not any mold in your walls! That is a hugh step!!! Good luck and I am so glad you have internet connection. I do not know what you mean by getting a hot spot...do you mean WiFi???? Whatever it is, you can reach the outside world now!!! Good luck and get those men crackin'!!!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

My home town of Long Beach, NY was completely devastated and even though I am not there, I am completely heartbroken. My family and lifelong friends are there and to know they are going through **** is so depressing.

I know it looks bad and I keep trying to believe that it will get better soon, but I can't even begin to imagine what you and others are going through. Hopefully you get some relief soon. I am definitely sending prayers your way!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I honestly don't know how your holding up trying to take care of 3 houses and still remaining upbeat with such a positive outlook. I'm just happy that you evacuated when you did. Hopefully they can get your hot water heater working again so that you can get your hot showers again. Hang in there if anyone can get through this it's you. :grouphug:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

AND the important thing is you, your family, and the fluffs are all safe.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

No negativity here either, glad you all are safe, and hope the renovations go swiftly and trouble free, from now on! If I were in your shoes, with my 4 dog's, I'd probably do the same as you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pat, again so sorry your going through this. I can just imagine what your living on a daily basis with cleaning and lugging stuff. Hopefully soon you will feel back to normal. You do what you want and feel is best and don't worry about what anyone thinks. So far your doing great. Hugs to you and the kids!! :hugging:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Why would anyone want to say anything negative to you? If they did, they would be heartless. It's not like you called the hurricane and invited it over. I am so sorry you have so much on your hands now because of the hurricane and all the damage. On a positive note, just think of now as being a chance to update everything.  I don't know you, but I wish I could come up and help you out. Good thing you have flood insurance! That's one kind that a lot of people don't get and the regular home owner's insurance don't usually pay for flood damage.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry that you are going thru all of this. Please take care of you!

I am almost more sorry that you have to ask for people to please not post negative comments. Sheesh...come on y'all. (hope this reads right-I am agreeing with you Pat)


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

It really makes me smile to see how you have kept your sense of humour! Good for you! :chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Pat, I am actually glad you're there and living upstairs. At least you're home and I know that's where you want to be. But I'm more glad you were NOT there when the storm hit. I know God will see you though this and soon, all will be in order once again. Still praying for you my friend.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Hugs and kisses from MiMi and me to you, Stan and the kids.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's sad to see your things out at the curb but you are also getting things done, yeah! Every day you're closer to getting your house back. I see that beautiful cabinet in the man cave, I hope that means it's saved. And I hope you still have your Dogger too. Sending good thoughts and hugs Pat, take care.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Pat, my heart just aches for all who have to deal with this storm! Just remember it is ok to feel angry, frustrated or whatever , it's better than holding it in although I am sure all the work is sapping every bit of your energy. Everybody is still thinking and praying for you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> It's sad to see your things out at the curb but you are also getting things done, yeah! Every day you're closer to getting your house back. I see that beautiful cabinet in the man cave, I hope that means it's saved. And I hope you still have your Dogger too. Sending good thoughts and hugs Pat, take care.


Brenda, I saw that curio cabinet too and am hoping it's alright!! Pat, honestly, it's looking way better than I would have thought so soon. They did a really good job knocking everything out and cleaning it up and it does look like you don't have mold which is fantastic. You should be fine upstairs...it's what so many people do when they're doing renovation...they end up living in one room or an unaffected part of their homes. :w00t: Got a kick out of your aquarium but given its thinness I think you have to get flounder. :HistericalSmiley: Glad that things are finally moving along.:smootch:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Home is where the heart is, Pat! I hope your water heater/electric issues get figured out soon. In the meantime, do you have a way to heat water? If so, maybe you should check around or online for a sun shower. They aren't fancy but better than a cold shower any day!

http://preparedness.com/sespecsocash1.html

I'm impressed by your energy and positive attitude. Hugs to you and your little ones!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Pat, all I can say is that I am so sorry and will continue to keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nothing but love, prayers and friendship from me. Please let us know if you need anything. Big hugs!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Pat I am just lucky that everyone is safe!!! I think it's great that you want to stay at your house!! If you need anything just let us know.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm just glad you all are safe and alive  That is what matters!

Will be praying for a quick rebuild of whatever needs fixed.... and well, you can have fun redecorating, right? 

Hugs and pats for all the fluffs!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Pat, I am so proud of you!:wub: You are one amazing lady to take on all you have and still have your sense of humor..you all have made a lot of progress..I know there is still much to be done and you will get there..slipped a little something into your PayPal account..not as much as I wish I could, but hope it helps..big hugs to you and kisses for your sweet fluffs..praying for your strength..you go girl!:wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sending many hugs your way! So sorry you are having to deal with this - and thank you for keeping us updated. I've been thinking of you!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Nothing but love, prayers and friendship from me. Please let us know if you need anything. Big hugs!





dntdelay said:


> Pat I am just lucky that everyone is safe!!! I think it's great that you want to stay at your house!! If you need anything just let us know.


 Ladies, thank you for your offers of help. Many of their personal belongings that were damaged will not be covered by insurance. Pat has a PayPal account..you can PM me for that information if you would like to help in providing any funds so that she can easily get what she needs..:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww, Pat, I'm so glad to see that things are moving forward. Many hugs to you, my dear! Hopefully this will be a distant memory in just a short while.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

We are all sending you lots of hugs and love!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I'm sorry Stan's man cave got all messed up. But let's find out the important stuff...like when will my room be ready? 

Seriously Pat, even with all the inconveniences I'm sure you are getting much more rest at home. And I am in awe of your attitude and stamina!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, Lisi wanted to get on a plane & come over to sing for you---so your work would be more fun. . . but mommy said "NO!" She thinks "singing in the rain" or on "a plane" is what she was made for! I told her "this was a flood, not just a little rain." She thinks floods are for "barking." No, I said, "they are for Arking." But the flood is over & now Pat just has an aquarium---she said "I know a song she would like about fish---Oh Sol O' Me Oh---Sole fish---get it? "No Lisi, say good-night now!"
"How about if I sing Ava Maria? Lisi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Pat, just sending lots of hugs and good thoughts and prayers for you and your crew ::hugs:: stay strong


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Pat, Lisi wanted to get on a plane & come over to sing for you---so your work would be more fun. . . but mommy said "NO!" She thinks "singing in the rain" or on "a plane" is what she was made for! I told her "this was a flood, not just a little rain." She thinks floods are for "barking." No, I said, "they are for Arking." But the flood is over & now Pat just has an aquarium---she said "I know a song she would like about fish---Oh Sol O' Me Oh---Sole fish---get it? "No Lisi, say good-night now!"
> "How about if I sing Ava Maria? Lisi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending you lots hugs and moral support, wish it could be more.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Pat, Lisi wanted to get on a plane & come over to sing for you---so your work would be more fun. . . but mommy said "NO!" She thinks "singing in the rain" or on "a plane" is what she was made for! I told her "this was a flood, not just a little rain." She thinks floods are for "barking." No, I said, "they are for Arking." But the flood is over & now Pat just has an aquarium---she said "I know a song she would like about fish---Oh Sol O' Me Oh---Sole fish---get it? "No Lisi, say good-night now!"
> "How about if I sing Ava Maria? Lisi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Okay, Sandi. Step away from the Ouzo!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

